# Chagrin on Monday anyone?



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I won't be able to get out until Monday morning, it should be prime or over fished! If anyone wants to link up I'm down for a camera man and net assistant  It's all about the photo opp!!

-Nick-


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not my style but the Chag should fish great this weekend. Great flow rate! Try the chest or head GoPro mounts!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be on the grand or I would.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

Rayman said:


> I'll be on the grand or I would.


just got back from a trip to the chagrin. water was a great shade of green, tomorrow should be good. the snow is pretty much gone so everything should continue coming down. 1 for 2, not counting suckers, had equipment issues, ugh


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

dfox said:


> just got back from a trip to the chagrin. water was a great shade of green, tomorrow should be good. the snow is pretty much gone so everything should continue coming down. 1 for 2, not counting suckers, had equipment issues, ugh


Nice! I'm gonna hit the southern chag for the last hour of light tonight then first thing in the morning! Gonna try egg patterns then zonkers.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Runfish said:


> Nice! I'm gonna hit the southern chag for the last hour of light tonight then first thing in the morning! Gonna try egg patterns then zonkers.


Hey I'm delaying my grand trip for better color. If the chagrin doesnt work for you pm me and let's hit the rock. It will be prime . Be nice to get away from selfies...lol


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

fished an hour, nothing tonight. PM sent rayman


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Got, replied


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I went to the Chagrin at Rogers Rd. this morning. Went 0 for 2. Took a picture of the parking lot. Lots of people enjoying the warmth.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Headed to chagrin river park with the wife and baby. Fished for about two hours while they walked around. Only caught this small one. Didn't see any other fish caught.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Mike_13 said:


> View attachment 203978
> 
> 
> Headed to chagrin river park with the wife and baby. Fished for about two hours while they walked around. Only caught this small one. Didn't see any other fish caught.


Mike, did you catch it in shallow water or deep? Nice and fresh.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Deeper.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was there yesterday(upper then mid-way, Chag). Did not catch even a chub or sucker, of course I wasn't tipping. A LOT of "you should have been here Sat,!" Seems as the water got back down to more normal flows, and as it started to go green from brown, that was optimum conditions. The flow was much lower and clearer than I normally like it. How.'s that-it's either too muddy/high, or too clear/low!! Saw no rollers/jumpers or moving fish.(Maybe all those Sat fish got "smoked"?) Only fished in/out runs, no deep/calm holes.(maybe a mistake but time was limited).


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> I was there yesterday(upper then mid-way, Chag). Did not catch even a chub or sucker, of course I wasn't tipping. A LOT of "you should have been here Sat,!" Seems as the water got back down to more normal flows, and as it started to go green from brown, that was optimum conditions. The flow was much lower and clearer than I normally like it. How.'s that-it's either too muddy/high, or too clear/low!! Saw no rollers/jumpers or moving fish.(Maybe all those Sat fish got "smoked"?) Only fished in/out runs, no deep/calm holes.(maybe a mistake but time was limited).


2 hours on chag yesterday. Didn't see a thing. Landed one sucker tho...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from upper chagrin, nice color , good flow, no fish not even a sucker, water temp 46.9. Tried tail outs , slow pools deep , shallow, nothing moving..


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw how it was on fire Saturday. If I hadn't had my son I think I could have gotten 50 fish. I know a guy who had 15 before 730. It was really the first "green" day since the river blew. It snowed the entire day, perfect steel heading. It's been warm and sunny ever since. 

Today I fished the Lower Chagrin about 8 and nothing. Went to the Grand it sucked too. Came back to a reliable spot on the Chagrin with not a sniff. I had one hour left so I tried another spot and got 4 hits on my first 4 drifts landing 3. Got 2 more before I left. It was quite the strange day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> I saw how it was on fire Saturday. If I hadn't had my son I think I could have gotten 50 fish. I know a guy who had 15 before 730. It was really the first "green" day since the river blew. It snowed the entire day, perfect steel heading. It's been warm and sunny ever since.
> 
> Today I fished the Lower Chagrin about 8 and nothing. Went to the Grand it sucked too. Came back to a reliable spot on the Chagrin with not a sniff. I had one hour left so I tried another spot and got 4 hits on my first 4 drifts landing 3. Got 2 more before I left. It was quite the strange day.


At least there were some in the river! I figured they were all at the Rocky!


----------

